# Transmission Issues



## red2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking for a little help. I have an 02 auto that will not move in drive but will move in reverse or 1st. Once moving you can manually shift up to drive and it will up and down shift normally from there. As always checked fluid levels which were not burned or low and checked for codes which were none. All electrical connections, fuses and grounds checked ok. Not sure where to go from here but believe it to be an electrical issue. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

New transmission is the only way to go.


----------



## red2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

There is nothing mechanical wrong with the trans that I can find; it shifts, it does not slip, the fluid is not burned, and the solenoid pack was just replaced 6 months ago to fix a hard shift issue. So I have a hard time justifying replacing an entire trans when that is not the problem. I believe that if I replace the trans I would still have the same problem.


----------

